# Diagramme für Berichte



## LL0rd (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche derzeit ein Tool, um (Ablauf-) Diagramme zu erstellen. Ganz dringend brauche ich ein Diagramm für die Darstellung der Architektur eines Software Systems. Darin sollten die Komponenten beschrieben werden (Client, Server, Datenbank, ...), sowie die Beziehungen und Kommunikationswege der Komponenten. Das Diagramm soll dann etwa in der Art aussehen, wie das hier:

http://www.inf.uni-konstanz.de/bioml/lectures/ss07/vl_meth_prakt_inf_S07/ClientServerArchitektur.jpg

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, womit ich so etwas am einfachsten erstellen kann?


----------



## darkframe (9. Februar 2008)

Hi,

so etwas geht z.B. mit Visio. Außerdem gibt es beim "normalen" MS Office auch so ein Tool, mit dem sich derartige Diagramme erstellen lassen. Bei z.B. Word 2003 geht das über AutoFormen -> Flussdiagramm.

Ach ja, noch besser, und vor allem kostenlos geht das mit dem Draw-Modul aus OpenOffice.


----------



## Perlmann (10. Februar 2008)

Etwas preiswerter geht das auch mit FreeMind (freeware)
Gruß
Phil


----------



## darkframe (11. Februar 2008)

Perlmann hat gesagt.:


> Etwas preiswerter geht das auch mit FreeMind (freeware)


Hi,

preiswerter als kostenlos? 

Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen


----------

